# Help, Bachmann or LGB Mallot



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

It is time for my B&B lumber Co. to step up to an articulated loco. Both the LGB and Bachmann 2-6-6-2 locos are about the same price. I am running all 3 Bachmann loggers now with no problems. Should I keep it in the Bachmann family? Has anyone had any problems with either unit? Thanks for any info or input


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

They are both decent running locos. I feel the Bachmann is more detailed but the LGB may be a more 'stout' running loco. But, if you already have the Bachmann 1:20.3 locos I would stay in the family, it is the same scale as your others and you know how the Bachmanns work. The LGB loco is either 1:24 or 1:22 i can't remember, and while a good running loco to me jus doesn't look right with the Bigger Bachmann equipment. 
my $.02


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

This article: 

http://www.toycollector.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9426&Itemid=603

has a photo of the two next to each other, if you want to compare. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB Uintah and Sumpter Valley engines are 1:22.5 (in theory). They would probably look good hauling log cars, but in my opinion they wouldn't look great in front of 1:20.3 freight cars, such as box cars, tank cars, reefers etc. I think that the engines would look smallish.

Chuck N


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The LGB loco is either 1:24 or 1:22 i can't remember 

In terms of a specific scale relationship to the Uintah prototype, it's around 1:24 in terms of length, 1:23 in terms of height, and 1:30 in terms of width. 

Certainly the LGB loco has a good reputation for reliability, but I think it's undersized when surrounded by "proper" 1:20 equipment. I've got a Bachmann 2-6-6-2 here at the moment (not mine), and it runs very well on my test track. Very smooth, with a good amount of pulling power. If it were mine, it'd lose its rounded side tanks in favor of square ones, and I'd probably change a few subtle details here and there. (I'd love to figure out how to make it a "true" mallet, with the rear motor fixed on the loco, and the front one pivoting. There has to be a way... 

Later, 

K


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Bachmann it is and thanks for the real time review East Broad Top!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

But for the same $$$ does the LGB have sound and MTS? 

The newer LGB unitah does.


----------

